# Do women assume short guys have small penises?



## Proust (Jun 9, 2013)

Would women assume that guys 5 foot to 5 foot 5 have smaller penises?
and how can i imply or let people know that i have a long thick one for purposes of superiority and increasing my chances with women?


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

Wear the emperors new clothes


----------



## Husgark (Nov 14, 2012)

> and how can i imply or let people know that i have a long thick one for purposes of superiority and increasing my chances with women?


By introducing yourself like this:


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l'm not sure how l would react to anything a man could do to indicate his penis was extremely large, l gather that the slowed down-walking with heavy gait may be used to communicate this message.

Lots of people assume small men have big ones though, IME.


----------



## toma (Sep 18, 2013)

I would be careful it could scare them off..lol.


----------



## Proust (Jun 9, 2013)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l'm not sure how l would react to anything a man could do to indicate his penis was extremely large, l gather that the slowed down-walking with heavy gait may be used to communicate this message.
> 
> Lots of people assume small men have big ones though, IME.


Greatest moderator ever.


----------



## carlaviii (Jul 25, 2012)

Proust said:


> Would women assume that guys 5 foot to 5 foot 5 have smaller penises?
> and how can i imply or let people know that i have a long thick one for purposes of superiority and increasing my chances with women?


1. I don't assume anything about how a guy's hung, but I also don't assume that I know what other people are assuming.
2. Making your dick your main selling point is going to attract only a very specific type of woman, and drive away most of the others. Is that really what you want?


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

Mr. Bateman, just run around naked, wearing only sneakers whilst wielding a chainsaw - that should clear it up once and for all.


----------



## ethicsGradient (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't think there is a correlation between height and penis size, if anything a 5 ft 5 guy will APPEAR larger than a 6 ft 4 guy with the same size penis. its all about how close it gets to your knee right? lol

hahaha funny thread, I couldn't resist clicking lol


----------



## Rauder (Jan 29, 2012)

My ENFP friend always thought I had a big one. I'm 5'3'' feet tall. She was always saying, "Isn't it true that..." you know. I said that this "legend" was just probably an illusion of optics, kind of like @ethicsGradient said.
Then once in an online conversation, she actually asked the size of it. I was like, :shocked: WTF?, but ended up telling her.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

This is hilarious. But yeah, I've actually heard the opposite, that shorter man have bigger dongs. Which is technically not true either.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

This is so funny xD!

Apart from height I also wonder if thinner males have smaller and thinner penis.


----------



## carlaviii (Jul 25, 2012)

INTJellectual said:


> Apart from height I also wonder if thinner males have smaller and thinner penis.


I've met some well-hung skinny guys... never assume, lol.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

INTJellectual said:


> This is so funny xD!
> 
> Apart from height I also wonder if thinner males have smaller and thinner penis.


I would imagine not since being thin isn't really "natural" the way that height and penis size are. If someone loses 40 pounds his penis isn't going to get smaller. There is a small correlation between height and penis size though, but not so much that you'd assume every short male had a small penis.

As for the OP, just have a t-shirt made. Also if you didn't have a stock answer for the "Is there anything you would like us to know about you" icebreaker question, you have one now.


----------



## Aenye (Jul 13, 2013)

Proust said:


> Would women assume that guys 5 foot to 5 foot 5 have smaller penises?
> and how can i imply or let people know that i have a long thick one for purposes of superiority and increasing my chances with women?


According to psychology women don't care about the size of the thing in your pants as much as they do about height. Because height is sign of physical well-being, good healthy genes and ability to provide. Your friend will never make up for the height you lack.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Penis size has no strong correlation with body height. Shorter men seem to have longer ones, and taller men seem to have shorter ones, but this is all because they are more or less the same size, and by comparison they seem longer or shorter. Also, length is not nearly as important as girth (unless you are with a girl that likes cervical poking).


----------



## Maybe Mercury (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm going to repeat the old saying: Size doesn't matter. It's how you look in leather pants that counts.


----------



## WillyT (Jul 22, 2013)

There are great ice-breakers:


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

:frustrating:


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL!! I needed a good laugh and this thread didn't leave me unsatisfied hehehe

Nah, I don't assume he's small. My ex was my height exactly (5'6) and Asian, but he certainly wasn't itty bitty. So far as I was concerned: myth, busted...

*snickers*


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Um...this is SO misleading for anyone who assumes a shorter guy equates to his having a small ahem. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Malkovich (Feb 18, 2010)

The whole height/penis size correlation thing is a long discredited hypothesis stemming from nothing but baseless stereotypes. 

There's really only one reliable and scientific way to check the size (and other properties) of a guy's penis.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Sun Lips said:


> I think I have an actual talent for guessing penis size before I see it. Every penis I've ever seen, I had correctly imagined its size beforehand. I don't know what it is. Maybe there really is a "Freudian-Napoleon complex" where guys with small penises act over-masculine to compensate, or well-endowed guys just have that natural "nevermind-I've-got-a-big-member" coolness about them.
> 
> I should add this to my resume..
> 
> In short, OP, no. Ron Jeremy is only 5'6''.


Your little hypothesis there doesn't work all the time.. I have a relatively small penis, but I am in no way "over-masculine"... xP I just keep to myself and avoid confrontation a lot xP


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Malkovich said:


> The whole height/penis size correlation thing is a long discredited hypothesis stemming from nothing but baseless stereotypes.
> 
> There's really only one reliable and scientific way to check the size (and other properties) of a guy's penis.


I entered my name and it said I have a 2.8 inch penis XD hahaha I am gonna enter a girls name now and see what it says.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

Malkovich said:


> There's really only one reliable and scientific way to check the size (and other properties) of a guy's penis.


What the- I don't even... Why does this even exist?


----------



## toma (Sep 18, 2013)

To find out the size without looking is by using the hand..lol..no really this is no joke.

Step 1. Open your palm in front of you, palm facing up.

Step 2. Make sure you have a tape measure or ruler in the other hand.

Step 3. Now measure from the tip of your thumb to the tip of your little finger.

This is how big a dudes weenie is. Just a bit of trivia I picked up from a teen crush.


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

Malkovich said:


> The whole height/penis size correlation thing is a long discredited hypothesis stemming from nothing but baseless stereotypes.
> 
> There's really only one reliable and scientific way to check the size (and other properties) of a guy's penis.


I have a 10-incher! Wahoo! So accurate and scientific... I love it.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> What the- I don't even... Why does this even exist?


Duh! Because it's funny!


----------



## Bat (Jul 21, 2012)

Proust said:


> Would women assume that guys 5 foot to 5 foot 5 have smaller penises?
> and how can i imply or let people know that i have a long thick one for purposes of superiority and increasing my chances with women?


I doubt most women are assuming anything about any guy's dick size. Speaking generally, as there are always exceptions but my cousin knew this chick anecdote anecdote blah etcetera, dick size seems to be of much higher importance to men than it is to women. If it's other men you're trying to impress, I suppose you could whip it out with a ruler in hand.

if a woman isn't already interested in you sexually, finding out you have a big dick probably won't turn that tide and any hints about how well you're packing may come off as eye-rollingly sad and creepy.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

The only time I've ever assumed penis size is when I see a guy driving an obnoxiously loud truck. I assume he's overcompensating for something.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Malkovich said:


> The whole height/penis size correlation thing is a long discredited hypothesis stemming from nothing but baseless stereotypes.
> 
> There's really only one reliable and scientific way to check the size (and other properties) of a guy's penis.


I entered my full name, and it says I have a 7 inch x 2 inch wiener.
For all who are reading this post, I will neither confirm or deny this.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> The only time I've ever assumed penis size is when I see a guy driving an obnoxiously loud truck. I assume he's overcompensating for something.


Yeah.. Sounds like we live in the same state.. lol


----------



## GigglingPotato (Jun 9, 2013)

Erm no. In my (admittedly limited) experience that isn't true at all :wink:


----------



## qingdom (Apr 5, 2011)

I sat and watched through the following video and it has absolutely no correlation to this thread topic whatsoever.






Source: Size Matters If You're Fishing


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Proust said:


> Would women assume that guys 5 foot to 5 foot 5 have smaller penises?
> and how can i imply or let people know that i have a long thick one for purposes of superiority and increasing my chances with women?


Same, but not interested in women. Why would you want them to know this? Most women aren't as interested in this as you'd think.


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

qingdom said:


> I sat and watched through the following video and it has absolutely no correlation to this thread topic whatsoever.


... hmm, thank you.

feeling equally unable to avoid.... a deviation.

less about the video than the music... 

maybe someone can merge the two

and we can bring both posts back on topic.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't. And I don't really give it much thought. If there's one guy I've been interested in for awhile, I might give it a passing thought, but if he's the one I want, I don't really care how big he is or isn't. And showing women you're well-endowed isn't necessarily going to make them want you more. In fact, purposely trying to highlight that just looks ridiculous IMO. Even if a girl is just after sex (which a lot of them aren't), there's a lot more to it then penis size.


----------



## Shale (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm so glad I'm married. lol


----------



## patch321 (Aug 26, 2013)

Shale said:


> I'm so glad I'm married. lol


Haha!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

EccentricSiren said:


> I don't. And I don't really give it much thought. If there's one guy I've been interested in for awhile, I might give it a passing thought, but if he's the one I want, I don't really care how big he is or isn't. And showing women you're well-endowed isn't necessarily going to make them want you more. In fact, purposely trying to highlight that just looks ridiculous IMO. Even if a girl is just after sex (which a lot of them aren't), there's a lot more to it then penis size.


but shouldn't be honest about it? 

size does matter.

While many str8 women would say it doesn't... in general. Let's check back with them after a bad breakup. 

Sure... some of that is hyperbole or the easy go to as much as a kick to the nuts

but it's also the social conventions which play that all a woman is supposed to be interested is just some poppycock notion of wuv... 

certainly there are ways to compensate for it ... but from gay men to str8 women ... I find most are uncomfortable with using toys or other alternatives in a sexual encounter. Often times, a fair percentage, even alone... 

so if the inner person is more important.. then str8 people should just go gay, gay people should just go str8 and bi people should just read a book instead. 

If it all it takes is for someone to jack off into a cup to begin the road to pregnancy... do we really need sex at all?

but I digress... 

if I'm hooking up, there's certain activities where size is quite relevant... tmi: but I'm incapable of unhinging my jaw and there's no way a beer can is getting into any other location without surgery likely being required before or after... heck, probably even have to dislocate a few fingers just to get a hold on one. While a little nub can be cool too, there's just some activities where it's like... seriously, sweetie, sure I can humor you on that one... but unless you're willing to strap something on, I'll be expecting your nomination for an academy award.


----------

